# Traditional



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

Ok, just wondering who's using Traditional Equipment this year? 
Recurve, longbow? And what are you shooting with them 
Woodies, bamboo, aluminum, or carbons?

I will start
Longbow: bear Montana 64" 50# @ 28" (deer)
Longbow: homemade Penobscot bow will have it set @ 50# (deer)
Recurve: wapiti take down 64" 56# @ 32" (elk)

Bamboo arrows for the longbow's tipped with homemade broadheads
Carbons for the recurve: beman's MFX classics 340's tipped with rocky mountains 125gr :smile:


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Cheap and reliable Samich Sage #50 with carbon arrows


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

I'll be using Traditional equipment this fall for most of my upland game hunting / rabbits, grouse, etc. 
Bow-- Kustom King Blackforest olivewood longbow 64" 45# @28
Arrows-- home made cedars fletched with turkey feathers from last years bird.
Points-- Judos and Zwickey 125 Eskimos
Can't wait for fall !!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll be shooting my longbow that a customer changed his mind about halfway through his build. I just kept it for myself to hunt with. It's 63#s, 60"s long with red elm/maple limbs and a Padauk wood handle.

I shoot Port Orford cedar shafts, four-point footed with Cocobolo and tipped with Zwickys.

I'll be hunting Sitka blacktails and Kodiak grizzly with it this fall. Our deer season opens August 1st - December 31st. I can shoot three. My grizzly hunt starts October 25th and runs 15 days.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Samick Sage with Gold Tip traditional Hunter and Woodsman Elite broad heads.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Prolly be shootin my new Bird Bow this year. 48# longbow with a 35/55 gold tip arrow with a Wenzel Woodsman up front. Elk, deer, don't matter...

I would normally be shooting a wood arrow but I aint got no time to make em this year...


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably a 66", 56# Seven Lakes longbow, Easton Legacy 2216 shafts and Grizzly broadheads for both elk and deer.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

bds said:


> Probably a 66", 56# Seven Lakes longbow, Easton Legacy 2216 shafts and Grizzly broadheads for both elk and deer.


looked up on the seven lakes web site those are some good looking bows. how well do they shoot?


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got two (64"-60# and the 66"-56#) and love them both. They shoot great.


----------



## greenducks (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm shooting a 45# kustom king black forest Longbow and a 50# Martin Savannah Longbow. I usually shoot aluminum. Shooting carbon this year a gold tip traditional hunter 3555 with a 125 grain grizzly and 75 grain steel adapter up front.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

As far as Deer. Goltip Trads 35 to 55 4 inch feather fletched. 100 grain Eastman Fixed Blade.This set up works great for me. Shooting A 50# Fedora Takedown.

NOW IF I ONLY HAD A BOULDER DEER TAG. Oh Well Still got to Shoot)))---->


----------

